# Recycling Cricket/Locust tubs



## The Luggage (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all

Can't really think of anywhere better to put this! Basically I try to recycle as much household waste as poss, and was wondering if anyone knows whether I can recycle cricket/locust tubs easily. I mean, Errol's getting through a huge number of the things and it seems really wasteful to throw them away.

They're all 05s (Polypropylene), which t'interweb seems to make out is a bugger to recycle - so does anyone have any ideas? Would livefood suppliers be interested in having them back to use again?


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Might be worth contacting the big breeders to see if they want them, hatchlings are often kept/transported in cricket tubs. I reuse ours when theyre empty, just fill them up with more baby locusts from the farm


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Rinse them out and use them as storgage, or if you can, go to the local skip and put them in the plastic bins they have


----------

